# ella labora no trabaja (laborar/trabajar)



## Bexie

I'm a little confused by this sentence I am trying to translate. It is from a profile for someone applying for a loan.

"Su compañera de vida labora no trabaja."
​I assume that it means that his wife does housework but does not have a job. However, it is not specific enough for me to assume this.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Hola, creéme que tampoco en español tiene sentido. Adivinando, quizá quisieron decir lo que tu asumes.


----------



## Beleninthesky

Hola...that sentence does not make sense to me..the word "labora" is not Spanish, the word "laboral" does exist so may be they missed the "l", are you sure this is not Italian? In argentina we use the verb "laburar", with a "u" not an "o", to mean trabajar....The word "labor" also exit and it could be use for housework. don´t know if this helps...


----------



## marielavarela

I'd like to read the whole extract becasue I think there's a mistake in the sentence you wrote in Spanish: "Su compañera d vida *labora* no trabaja". It should be either an adjective which in Spanish would be *laboral* (no labora) or a verb, which also doesn't exist in Spanish as "labora".
My guess: Her/His partner doesn't work...the thing is partner form what? work? life partner?


----------



## Montseball

*Hi Bexie,*

*Maybe the origin of the text and a little bit of context would help. Is it Castilian Spanish or Latin American Spanish?*

*Below is the definition of "laborar" in Gran Diccionario de la Lengua Larousse. *

*1* _literario_ Trabajar una persona mucho para conseguir una cosa:
dedicó toda su vida a laborar por la empresa.
verbo transitivo
*2* *AGRICULTURA* _literario_ Labrar la tierra:
los agricultores salieron a laborar el campo de madrugada. 

*You can also check the DRAE: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=laborar*

*In any case, there is an outdated expression in Spanish, used in sentences like "Ella se dedica a sus labores", so without any further context we could say your guess is right. *

*sus labores*
Expresión anticuada que se usaba para referirse a la situación laboral de las mujeres que no realizan un trabajo remunerado y se dedican a las tareas domésticas.


----------



## clat79

"Su compañera de vida labora no trabaja." 
Like the others said the word "labora" doesn't exist but if it was laboral it wouldn't make sense either... "Su compañera de vida no trabaja" means what you said ... Her life time partner does not work.


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

Se me ocurre que "labora" es espanglish y que usaron la palabra labora por "labor"


----------



## clat79

Pocahontasmulanyesmeralda...  				 				  			 			Pero igual le faltaría algo o no? no ser algo como ... Su compañera de vida y labor no trabaja o algo asi ..


----------



## pocahontasmulanyesmeralda

clat79 said:


> Pocahontasmulanyesmeralda...                                                              Pero igual le faltaría algo o no? no ser algo como ... Su compañera de vida y labor no trabaja o algo asi ..



Por supuesto, desde el principio dije que la oración no tenía sentido.


----------



## Bexie

Hmm. Here is the context. It is from Nicaragua. It could be a typo, or just a rural/informal form of Spanish... the whole paragraph is without much punctuation or capitalization..


Hector tiene la edad de 20 años, su estado civil es casado este joven Héctor tiene 1 hijo de la edad de 5 años y cursa el 2 grado de primaria, su compañera de vida labora no trabaja.


----------



## Montseball

I must disagree with those who have said "labora" doesn't exist in Spanish. It is the third person singular of the verb "laborar" in the present tense. 

*http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=laborar*

I think your first guess is correct.


----------



## Lamemoor

clat79 said:


> "Su compañera de vida labora no trabaja."
> Like the others said the word "labora" doesn't exist but if it was laboral it wouldn't make sense either... "Su compañera de vida no trabaja" means what you said ... Her life time partner does not work.


 
¿por qué dicen que la palabra "labora" no existe, claro que existe es el presente indicativo tercera persona singular del verbo laborar.


----------



## marielavarela

En Argentina la palabra "labora" no existe, se usa de manera informal la palabra laburar, con lo cual la 3era persona singular seria ""labura", no "labora."
De todos modos, el texto de donde viene no tiene sentido, esta mal escrito o faltan palabras.


----------



## Lamemoor

marielavarela said:


> En Argentina la palabra "labora" no existe, se usa de manera informal la palabra laburar, con lo cual la 3era persona singular seria ""labura", no "labora."
> De todos modos, el texto de donde viene no tiene sentido, esta mal escrito o faltan palabras.


 
Estoy de acuerdo que la consulta es medio extraña. Yo me he referido a la palabra labora "específicamente y sin pretender hacer polémica al respecto el hecho de que en Argentina no se use no quiere decir que no exista. El verbo laborar figura en el diccionario de la RAE y por lo tanto la palabra labora si existe. A eso me refería.

L.


----------



## marielavarela

No lo sabia!  Aqui en Arg se usa labura, y labora se toma como una palabra italiana. Thanks!


----------



## Lamemoor

marielavarela said:


> No lo sabia! Aqui en Arg se usa labura, y labora se toma como una palabra italiana. Thanks!


 
No tienes nada que agradecerme. Yo he aprendido hoy que labura es un lunfardismo = lunfardo = 

*lunfardo**. (RAE)*


*1. *m. Habla que originariamente empleaba, en la ciudad de Buenos Aires y sus alrededores, la gente de clase baja. Parte de sus vocablos y locuciones se introdujeron posteriormente en la lengua popular y se difundieron en el español de la Argentina y el Uruguay.


----------



## gilberthoy

Estoy de acuerdo con *Lamemoor *de que la palabra _labora_ si existe como 3ra persona del verbo _Laborar_, lo busque en el diccionario de la RAE  (Real Academia Española), pero tiene un siginificado distinto al de trabajar:

*Laborar**.* (Del lat. _laborāre_). tr.  *labrar.* ||* 2.* intr. Gestionar o  intrigar con algún designio.


----------



## MCA1969

Tal vez el sentido sea que no tiene un trabajo formal sino que "hace changas" es decir, se las rebusca para sobrevivir


----------



## Lamemoor

gilberthoy said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con *Lamemoor *de que la palabra _labora_ si existe como 3ra persona del verbo _Laborar_, lo busque en el diccionario de la RAE (Real Academia Española), pero tiene un siginificado distinto al de trabajar:
> 
> *Laborar**.* (Del lat. _laborāre_). tr. *labrar.* ||* 2.* intr. Gestionar o intrigar con algún designio.


 
No tiene significado distinto puesto que dentro de los signifcados de labrar (RAE)tenemos: 

5. Trabajar en un oficio
6. Construir un edificio
7. coser o bordar o hacer otras cosas de costura


----------



## MCA1969

Lamemoor, por tus definiciones parecería que laborar hace referencia a oficios y entonces usamos trabajar para profesiones.
Mi sugerencia anterior era meramente basada en el uso coloquial. "Tengo un laburo pero necesito un trabajo" también se usa cuando lo que uno está haciendo no es de su agrado, tal vez no esté trabajando en su especialidad. Lamentablemente en Argentina hay graduados que "laburan de taxista" porque no hay otra cosa.
MCA


----------



## Lamemoor

MCA1969 said:


> Lamemoor, por tus definiciones parecería que laborar hace referencia a oficios y entonces usamos trabajar para profesiones.
> Mi sugerencia anterior era meramente basada en el uso coloquial. "Tengo un laburo pero necesito un trabajo" también se usa cuando lo que uno está haciendo no es de su agrado, tal vez no esté trabajando en su especialidad. Lamentablemente en Argentina hay graduados que "laburan de taxista" porque no hay otra cosa.
> MCA


 
Hola MCA, la RAE da, entre otros, estos 3 significados para oficio:
 

Ocupación habitual
Cargo, ministerio  = empleo, oficio
 Profesión de algún arte mecánica
Yo entiendo entonces que laborar = labrar = OFICIO se refiere a cualquier tipo de trabajo, aunque quizás la interpretación que se le da a laburar en Argentina y laborar en otros países esté más referida a ocupaciones no profesionales.... En Perú usamos trabajar para todo tipo de trabajo, técnicos, profesionales, quehaceres domésticos, etc. y nunca o casi nunca el término laborar.
Creo que la consulta que hizo no recuerdo quien sobre si "Su esposa labora o trabaja, debe referirse entonces a si su esposa se dedica al quehacer doméstico (Ama de Casa)  o si realiza otro tipo de trabajo. 
 Ojalá haya sabido explicarme.
 
Saludos y buen fin de semana!


----------



## Plenum

I take it that in her working life (vida laboral), she has never worked.


----------



## MCA1969

Gracias Lamemoor pur tus claras explicaciones!
MCA


----------



## enriquextra

MCA1969 said:


> Lamemoor, por tus definiciones parecería que laborar hace referencia a oficios y entonces usamos trabajar para profesiones.
> Mi sugerencia anterior era meramente basada en el uso coloquial. "Tengo un laburo pero necesito un trabajo" también se usa cuando lo que uno está haciendo no es de su agrado, tal vez no esté trabajando en su especialidad. Lamentablemente en Argentina hay graduados que "laburan de taxista" porque no hay otra cosa.
> MCA



Laburo como sinónimo de trabajo sólo se usa en Argentina. En la mayoría de Latinoamérica nunca se utilizaría esa palabra. En cuanto a laborar, se podría decir "Ella labora en esa empresa", aunque sonaría muy formal.


----------



## pbweill

Estoy leyendo todo esto rápido, pero ¿no sería posible que él que escribión la frase quisiera dar a entender que la persona no sólo trabaja, sino que trabaja muchísimo; LABORA. O sea que se le olvidara poner una coma?


----------



## godelcah

pocahontasmulanyesmeralda said:


> Se me ocurre que "labora" es espanglish y que usaron la palabra labora por "labor"


Labora no espanglish, es correcto español y se usa como sinónimo de trabajar.


----------



## Sumbutrule

Las dos palabras provienen del mismo término latino (Labor, Laborare, Trabajo, Trabajar). Sin embargo, hubo una época en Argentina, donde tuvieron diferente significado. Laborar se refería a las labores que una mujer hace en su casa, para su familia y por las que no recibe paga. La segunda; se refiere a labores por las que cobra un sueldo/salario; sea que las labores las haga en su casa o no.  
La frase está bien dicha: La esposa labora (cose, borda, cocina, atiende a los niños, hace mandados, lava la ropa, tiende las camas, etc.) pero no trabaja (no cobra un sueldo o salario por hacerlo como sí lo cobraría una mujer que trabaje de costurera o bordadora en su casa o de mucama, cocinera o niñera para otros, fuera de su hogar). 
Antiguamente, en Argentina, cuando en algunos documentos públicos se pedía la ocupación de una mujer y ésta solo se dedicaba a atender a su familia, se escribía "sus labores". Actualmente se escribe: Ama de casa. Ahora bien, si la mujer trabajaba para terceros cosiendo o bordando en su casa se escribía su oficio: costurera, bordadora, etc. Y ella solía decir: Trabajo para afuera.


----------



## Gabriel

Pues a todos ustedes lamento informarles que, según el diccionario de la RAE, "laborar" tiene poco que ver con "trabajar" (sea con paga o sin ella).

laborar.
(Del lat. laborāre).
1. tr. labrar.
2. intr. Gestionar o intrigar con algún designio.


----------



## Moritzchen

Y uno de los significados de labrar es:
*5.* tr. Trabajar en un oficio.


----------



## Sumbutrule

Hola Gabriel, yo también vi eso en el sitio de la RAE y no lo tomé en cuenta porque la frase mencionada; de acuerdo a nuestros usos y costumbres, escapa a esa definición. Recordemos que los argentinos somos descendientes directos de europeos y nuestro vocabulario tiene muchas palabras y términos de ellos. Algunos,  (como en el caso de laburar que proviene de laborar/laborare) los hemos deformado a nuestro gusto y "piacere" (voluntad). Ves? Justo una frase popular que mezcla nuestra ascendencia italiana con la española.


----------



## Gabriel

Si, lo sé, y es un uso particular de "trabajar". Por eso evité decir "no tienen nada que ver".

Aquí se estaba diciendo que laborar es trabajar sin paga, o que es un sinónimo (muy formal) de trabajar, o que es trabajar pero muchisimo, y cosas así que no son correctas.

Yo diría que "laborar" significa "trabajar" en el mismo sentido que "labrar" significa "trabajar".

¿Cómo te ves con oraciones como "Ella labra en la casa", "Él labra en Microsoft, es director de finanzas", "Nunca has reconocido mi esfuerzo después de todo lo que he labrado contigo"?

La relación de "laborar" con "trabajar" es bastante indirecta: uno de los 8 significados de labrar, que es a su vez uno de los dos significados de laborar, es un caso particular de trabajar. Debe haber un buen motivo por el cuál la RAE no puso "trabajar" en la definición de laborar y listo.


----------



## Gabriel

Sumbutrule, ¿te refieres a esta "frase mencionada"?


> "Su compañera de vida labora no trabaja."


La verdad es que yo no le encuentro ningún sentido, ni aún suponiendo que haya algún error.
Por ejemplo:
"Su compañera de vida laboraL no trabaja" Si no trabaja, ¿cómo es su compañera de vida LABORAL?
"Su compañera de vida labora, no trabaja" Si "laborar" es (entre otras cosas) "labrar" y "labrar" es (entre otras cosas) "trabajar en un oficio", ¿cómo es que labora pero no trabaja?
"Su compañera de vida labura, no trabaja". Ídem anterior.

Yo no conozco los usos de la palabra "laborar", pero respetuosamente discrepo con lo que dijiste (o diste a entender) respecto a que trabajar excluye realizar una labor a título gratuito.

En cuanto al lunfardo "laburar", tengo toda la impresión que deriva del italiano "laborare" y no del español "laborar", y de hecho es (y hasta donde yo sé siempre fue) muy usado para describir el trabajo rentado, especialmente el de los operarios en las fábricas o quienes realizan tareas corporales (ejemplo, "cargar bolsas en el puerto"), que son todos "flor de laburantes".


----------



## Sumbutrule

Hola Gabriel: 
Coincido con vos en que la palabra laborar no es de origen español y pido disculpas al foro si mi frase anterior lo dio a entender erróneamente. Yo me referí a la mezcla de español con italiano, en la frase archiconocida en Argentina: a gusto y piacere. No a la palabra labora. 
Respecto a laborar/trabajar, las dos son correctas. La diferencia sería que "laborar" es de uso en un  contexto formal de lenguaje y una alternativa elegante y anticuada de "trabajar",  que es de uso más común. "Laburar" significa lo mismo pero es un término perteneciente al habla  informal usada en la República Argentina y como muchas de las palabras del lunfardo (tomadas de nuestros ascendientes europeos);  ésta proviene del italiano usado por los inmigrantes de fines del siglo  XIX, de "lavorare" (trabajar, laborar), y su término hermano "laburo"  (trabajo) deriva de "lavoro".
Todas provienen del término latino "labor" y "laborare", y éstas a su  vez, como decía Roberto Arlt, del lenguaje de las cavernas.
Si vas a considerar la "corrección" como lo formal, entonces lo correcto  es "laborar" y no "laburar", que en ese caso sonaría grosero. Pero si en un  contexto argentino se considera procedente o natural usar un nivel  coloquial, entonces lo correcto es "laburar"; mientras que "laborar",  sonaría extremadamente rebuscado. Si se considera "corrección" al  acierto del término para referirse a su objeto, ambas son correctas. 
Y el ejemplo que di respecto de las mujeres que hacían labores, tampoco pretendí dar una explicación personal, producto de mi imaginación. Se ve que el miembro Montseball el 6/2/09 también la conocía. Mi opinión surgió porque recuerdo que en la partida de nacimiento de mi mamá se decía que la ocupación de mi abuela (que no percibía salario alguno ni trabajaba para nadie) era: sus labores. 
La frase es muy clara y correcta: Su compañera de vida, labora (es decir, se dedica a hacer labores en el hogar) pero no trabaja . Suena mal porque es muy anticuada. La palabra cayó en desuso y no estamos acostumbrados a usarla.
En ningún momento dice laboral. Eso sí carece de sentido.


----------



## Gabriel

Es que "labor" y "laboral" sí se usan cotidianamente para referirse respectivamente a "tarea" (ej: labores domésticas = tareas domésticas) y "relacionado al trabajo" (ej: clima laboral, situación laboral). Y eso no necesariamente dice algo del verbo "laborar".

"Sus labores", que figuraba como la ocupación de tu abuela, significa "sus tareas" o "sus asuntos". Perfectamente podría haber sido la multimillonaria esposa de un acaudalado magnate, contar con un ejército de personal doméstico, y jamás haber lavado un plato, cocinado un huevo frito, tendido una cama, o incluso amamantado a un bebé (ya que en aquellas épocas se consideraba poco apropiado para las mujeres de alta alcurnia, quienes contrataban "nodrizas" a tal efecto) y apuesto que aún así en aquel documento habría figurado "sus labores" en dicho documento.

Pero "labor", como "tarea", tiene un contexto más general y no se restringe a labores no remuneradas. Podríamos hablar de la labor de un operario o un gerente de una fábrica, y seguramente no nos estaremos refiriendo a que lavan la ropa sin cobrar sueldo por ello.

Por otro lado, el argumento que usás para vincular "laborar" con "labor" (que comparten la misma raíz y etimología) también serían aplicables a una vinculación con "laboral", que tiene un uso mucho más relacionado al trabajo remunerado, al punto que en muchas empresas el sector de recursos humanos (o un subsector dentro del mismo) se llama "relaciones laborales".

Finalmente, recurriendo al diccionario de la RAE vemos que una de las dos acepciones de "laborar" es "labrar" y una de las 8 acepciones de "labrar" es "trabajar en un oficio", y ninguna de las demás acepciones de estas dos palabras hacen referencia a tareas domésticas (sean remuneradas o no) o a labores no remuneradas (sean domésticas o de otro tipo).

Yo nunca vi el verbo "laborar" en uso. Sólo lo vi en diccionarios, foros, etc. donde se discute el término. Así que mi primera impresión es que simplemente no se usa. Ahora bien, dados los antecedentes, entiendo que en alguna época pasada se pueda haber usado con un sentido similar o igual a "trabajar" (en cuyo caso "labora pero no trabaja" no tiene sentido), pero dichos antecedentes (incluyendo tus explicaciones) no me convencen para nada de que alguna vez se haya usado como "realizar tareas domésticas sin remuneración".


----------



## Rhamka

Otro tanto de etimología no cae nada mal, yo soy de los que piensan que "*trabajar*" no viene del latín sino que es calco de otras lenguas indoeuropeas, me van a disculpar, pero la información la cito de memoria, porque no recuerdo las fuentes, *"trabajar"* se relaciona con la raíz de *r*o*b*o*t* "RBT" que se refiere al trabajo pesado (raíz indoeuropea), como se da en otras lenguas (por ejemplo, "A*rb*ei*t*" en alemán, etc.), el cambio de orden en un proceso lingüístico normal como se da en español TRB, si se fijan bien un "robot" es aquél que está hecho para el trabajo pesado (mecánico y tedioso), otra fuente es que en la época del imperio romano, los latinos distinguían entre *laborar *que era una palabra el desempeño de la gente noble y de buena posición y el *trabajo *para los esclavos y los siervos/campesinos (no me pregunten la palabra latina de trabajar, pero era un barbarismo introducido al latín por los pueblos germanos), así que se puede decir de* "trabajar"* que es todo aquél esfuerzo que es físicamente más demandante y (para muchos) pesado, mientras que* "laborar"* de aquél trabajo que es más intelectual y menos físico.

Con respecto a lo que alguien citaba que "labrar" y "laborar" tienen el mismo origen latino, es cierto, pero recuerden que muchas veces una palabra dio origen a dos o más distintas, lo cual no cambia nada con respecto al origen de "trabajar" como indoeuropeo y no latino.

Lo podemos ver incluso en algunas construcciones,_"la labor científica es importantísima_" en comparación a _"el trabajo científico es importantísimo"_, podemos pensar que en la primera nos referimos a las labores más intelectuales mientras que en la segunda me parece que se incluiría más el proceso de experimentación que se da en laboratorio (que es más mecánico).

Espero no haberme salido del tema. Saludos.


----------

